# Brazil Approved to Import Beef to the U.S.



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.beefcentral.com/news/newsflash-brazil-gets-green-light-on-beef-export-to-the-us/

Brazil now has the green light to import beef from all areas of the nation. We have blocked them for years due to Foot and Mouth disease. Foot and Mouth is an airborne disease that once crippled the U.S. beef herd.

Our live beef prices are at a 5 year low. Now we are going to import frozen beef from a country that we have historically had health issues with in the canned meat we have allowed to be imported. Just recently we banned Brazil's canned beef products due to unsafe Ivermectin levels. The answer was to up the amount allowed.

Go figure.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Just one more thing to kill off the white man.
I don't think we should import meat of any kind in to the USA if you can't raise it hear we proable should not be eating it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would say North America only if everyone plays on a level field .....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> http://www.beefcentral.com/news/newsflash-brazil-gets-green-light-on-beef-export-to-the-us/
> 
> Brazil now has the green light to import beef from all areas of the nation. We have blocked them for years due to Foot and Mouth disease. Foot and Mouth is an airborne disease that once crippled the U.S. beef herd.
> 
> ...


What is that odorous smell I detect?

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I figured this would happen when JBS bought out Swift. JBS is a Brazilian Co.

Ship the lean cull cow meat from Brazil and mix it with the fatter trim from corn feed beef in the U.S. To give it some flavor and sell it to the fast food industry.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I now remember reading that about JBS not very long ago Cy.....no doubt about the connection.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> I now remember reading that about JBS not very long ago Cy.....no doubt about the connection.
> 
> Regards, Mike


It's close to home for me JBS in Worthington is 8 miles away.It's a pork plant killing 18,000 a day.JBS bought out Swift in 2007 ??


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> It's close to home for me JBS in Worthington is 8 miles away.It's a pork plant killing 18,000 a day.JBS bought out Swift in 2007 ??


2007?? ....good grief what am I thinking I read....hmmm, I will see if I can find what I recently read about JBS.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

JBS took over tyson in 2014.

They are the worlds biggest meat producer, of beef and chicken.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Supa Dexta said:


> JBS took over tyson in 2014.
> 
> They are the worlds biggest meat producer, of beef and chicken.


I knew Tyson sold their Mexican chicken dealings to Pilgrim's Pride, which is under the JBS umbrella. JBS became the worlds largest meat company when they acquired Swift in 2007. I did not know they had acquired more of the Tyson empire.


----------

